# Buying stuff in Germany



## hallur84 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,

I recently moved to Leiden, and still trying to get settled in my new flat! Now I'm looking for a new TV for the flat, and I've been looking online for TV prices.
I have noticed that TVs (and electronics in general) in the Netherlands are more expensive than in Germany. For example, you can see that the same TV in Germany is €140 cheaper than in the Netherlands:

[I'm not allowed to post links yet, but if you search for the TV LG 42LM669S on the Dutch and German mediamarkt homepage, you can see what I'm on about.]

Therefore I was thinking of driving across the border and buy the TV in a German Mediamarkt, instead of a Dutch Mediamarkt.
So, does anyone know if this is legal to do? I'm not sure if it is allowed to transfer goods across the border. I would assume so, as it is all within the EU, however there must also be a reason for the price difference...

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

As far as I know it's legal (except for alcohol an smokes). Differences are caused by local taxes and market size. Lots of Dutch people (I lived down south) from the border area shop in either Belgium or Germany.


----------



## hallur84 (Jan 3, 2013)

Great, thanks for the reply. That's what I thought, but I thought that I would check first


----------



## rdougan (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought mine from a local electrics shop in Haarlem. They delivered and installed it free of charge. I later found out block sold the same one for €100 cheaper, but I'm not sure if they would deliver or install.


----------



## MarinaS (Dec 6, 2012)

It's legal to buy the Tv in Germany


----------



## geoff24 (Feb 17, 2013)

yes you can buy in Germany its in the EU free trade no barrier and food is generally cheaper as well.


----------

